# Bessacarr spare wheel carriage.



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Yesterday I decided to check out the condition of the spare wheel and tyre which is concealed under the rear of the MH. What a palaver to get it out.!!!
I am quite a big man and keep reasonably fit. How in God's name do people with similar Mhs and of slighter build ever change a tyre in the event needed? Unfortunately there is only the under bed locker that would provide an alternative accommodation but I don't think the locker door is large enough.
Lubricated the retaining swivels and locking pins and had a hell of a game to get the wheel back into the rack.
How have other Bessacarr owners addressed this "problem"

Ron


----------

